# Elementry School T Shirt Fund Raiser



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi Again!
I got an email tonight asking about doing shirts for a school fundraiser.

any ideas for what has worked well?

Also, clearly we both want to make money on the shirts, how do you price them so you both come out ahead?

Thanks for the help,
-L


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi,
well you dont want to make up 40 shirts and only sell 10. You would be stuck with the leftovers.Id suggest making 4 different designs as samples and take orders.hand out your cards or even flyers with multiple designs on the flyers.
they usually will want a certain percentage of your sales.This you might negotiate with the organizers.


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

The plan would be to make the design they order, in sizes they want and sell them to the PTA.. I would have no leftovers.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

For schools, I typically figure out my expenses per shirt and then mark the shirt up $10 - $12. The school can then mark them up $4 - $10 or whatever they want.


----------



## mamrayz (Jun 14, 2011)

When I do school Tshirts I usually only make about 7.00 per shirt profit. I made 75 once for a high school football team!..in 3 days!..and I also work a full time job ~...I was tired.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

We did 100 front and back once. It was before we had the CISS for our Workforce 1100, and kept running out of ink. 

Once I finished I had to drive them 50 miles one way, uphill both ways. Came home and slept for about 4 or 5 hours then got up, showered and went to work. I was exhausted. 

Okay, I was joking about going uphill. Had to through that in since we're talking about schools. Lol. 

The school really loved them and told me they'd order many more times. Never heard from them again.


----------



## mamrayz (Jun 14, 2011)

hahaha....


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Glad that made you laugh. I'm sure you weren't laughing when you made the t-shirts. I know I was exhausted too. 

If you're anything like me, and I am sure we all are here, you probably loved every minute of it.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

mamrayz said:


> When I do school Tshirts I usually only make about 7.00 per shirt profit. I made 75 once for a high school football team!..in 3 days!..and I also work a full time job ~...I was tired.


Is that in bling?


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I do the same thing Divine Bling does. I figure out my cost, add $10, and offer them at that price. 

I ask for half of the money at time of ordering and half at delivery. 

I've had several schools tell me that the price is too high. That's fine with me. Sometimes they seem to want them for nothing. They don't understand the labor involved in a custom rhinestone shirt and they think I will do them for nothing so their school can raise more money. Sorry. I don't really want to make them for less than $10 a piece. I am SSLLLOOOWWWW.  

But I've had a couple of schools accept the price and then I feel like it's worth my time, and they have seemed happy with them, too. I've had one just put in a second order for more than they ordered the first time. Win/win.


----------



## mamrayz (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes, I was exhausted, but am looking forward to doing more.


----------



## mamrayz (Jun 14, 2011)

DivineBling said:


> Is that in bling?


 Nope, just tshirts front and back.


----------



## stephanieblingz (Sep 13, 2011)

I do a lot of shirts for pop warner teams and school fundraisers and i second what leg_cramps said. Figure out your costs and add like $20. Give 25% of proceeds to the school and keep the rest  I would bring a rack of blank garments and a couple samples to show and then have people order what they want so you're not stuck with extra. Then just fill the order and drop it back off at the school.


----------



## dskaw (Mar 27, 2009)

Does anyone have order forms they would like to share?


----------

